# Another possible look for 2013.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I decided I need to have more than one option this year so I'm working on a second look.

The lines will be more delicate than the previous look. Not sure if I want to do a base marble effect or not. Could prove interesting if the TOTs thought I was a prop though. I'm also trying out my black contacts instead of the white.

Anyway here's first crack at it. Sorry about pic quality. My better half has the camera so phone pics are what we're left with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks fabulous! And I say go for the "I'm just a harmless prop" thing. All's fair in love and scares

Do you really have all those holes in your ears or are those just Press Apply earrings?:googly:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Roxy and yes I really have those holes in my ears. Drives the other half nuts when we're out and she turns around and I have something sticking out of them i.e. skewers, straws etc.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job! Looks like a professional job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought your other look was great but I like this even better


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! That's a great look for you!!!! Very professional looking.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies. 

I've just noticed that I like this look better as well.....it hides the bags under my eyes much better.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is another cool look Wildcat!
This one you can drink beer


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very kewl! How did it take you to get it together and painted on??


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Took about 15 minutes.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, I did something similar but with my eyes and black contacts, very well done.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you. Do you have a pic of yours?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is an awesome look! Great job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks really cool! Wildcat, no matter what you do in make up and/or appliances I would feel very uncomfortable meeting you in a dark alley. You are just a scary dude.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> That looks really cool! Wildcat, no matter what you do in make up and/or appliances I would feel very uncomfortable meeting you in a dark alley. You are just a scary dude.


:jol: Dark alley? Wildcat? I'll sign up.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol to Copchick and P5. One who'd run from me and one who'd run after me.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:kisskin: No doubt....:winkin:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Copchick said:


> Wildcat, no matter what you do in make up and/or appliances I would feel very uncomfortable meeting you in a dark alley. You are just a scary dude.


Wish I could make this my new sig line but limited to 2 lines of text.


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

nice


----------

